# A camera case that fits a rebel body w/ battery grip and kit lens?



## cnardo (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking for a manufacturer of a camera case for a rebel size body with a batery grip and moderate size lens. Does anyone know of any links to such a vendor????

thanks


----------

